# Got To Have It For The Holidays



## jusnikki (Oct 25, 2011)

The holidays will soon be upon us. What are some of your favorite holiday dishes?? What dish do you just have to have every holiday?



I love me some homemade mac and cheese but what I have to have every holiday Thanksgiving and Christmas is dressing and cranberry sauce. If I don't get anything else I'm content with that.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 25, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> The holidays will soon be upon us. What are some of your favorite holiday dishes?? What dish do you just have to have every holiday?
> 
> 
> 
> I love me some homemade mac and cheese but what I have to have every holiday Thanksgiving and Christmas is dressing and cranberry sauce. If I don't get anything else I'm content with that.



Me too.  I love stuffing/dressing the most.


----------



## Hammster (Oct 25, 2011)

Whole berry cranberry sauce and Gulliver's Corn. Those will do it for me.


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 25, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Me too. I love stuffing/dressing the most.


 

My mom use to make the best. Even though she has told me how she makes it, it's not the same. But it's good enough, lol nobody complains. My mom doesn't do all that cooking any more so I have to make do.....


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 25, 2011)

For Christmas, I have to have pickled herring, gravlox, Janssen's Temptation, and Krumkake. If I had to give up two, I'd be happy with the "white" food--Janssen's Temptation and Krumkake. Thanksgiving--wild rice stuffing and homemade turkey gravy.


----------



## lisaluvstocook (Oct 25, 2011)

Besides turkey, which I rarely have outside of Thanksgiving (although I should!), I think it is less about any particular dish, than it is about simply having EVERYTHING at once!  My plate on Thanksgiving looks like a Picasso painting, one or two spoonfuls of 13 different things, lol.  I think that it is just the sheer decadence of so many fantastic things all on one table that makes this such a special day.  That being said, I love cranberry sauce and corn pudding, two things I only eat on Thanksgiving.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 25, 2011)

pirogies (with bacon, ham & onion filling),  roast duckling, bavarian sauerkraut, headcheese, butter cream hazelnut torte, ginger thins.  oooh, how i LIVE to eat....


----------



## msmofet (Oct 25, 2011)

stuffing/dressing 
homemade cranberry/tangerine relish
gravy
mushrooms - sauteed mushrooms (side dish) and stuffed mushrooms (appy)


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 25, 2011)

Scalloped corn, mashed potatoes, my own stuffing (traditional bread cubes with lotsa onions, celery, broth, aromatics, and butter!). Cranberry sauce.  Wild rice with mushrooms.

SIL, a wonderful Southern cook, makes cornbread stuffing, for which I've never developed a taste.  Her pecan pie, however, has no equal.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 25, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Scalloped corn, mashed potatoes, my own stuffing (traditional bread cubes with lotsa onions, celery, broth, aromatics, and butter!). Cranberry sauce. Wild rice with mushrooms.
> 
> SIL, a wonderful Southern cook, makes cornbread stuffing, for which I've never developed a taste. Her pecan pie, however, has no equal.


 Thats how I make my stuffing/dressing also and I can't stand corn bread stuffing either (the texture is mushy and unpleasant to me). I also like wild rice but the family isn't that fond of it so I make it the next day mostly for me with turkey gravy on it. YUM


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 26, 2011)

Stuffing and gravy
Mincemeat pie
Cranberries
Scalloped oysters
Nora's Turkey joints
Alethea's chocolates
Mashed yellow turnip
Russian teacakes
Roast beast and Yorkshire pudding

The list goes on and on.
Now that I am an old diabetic it takes me weeks to fit in all the wonderful things I used to eat in a day


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 26, 2011)

I've never heard of "turkey joints". I can't imagine any meat on them, lol. 

I was thinking,  people are getting away from the "traditional turkey" around here. So I think I'm going to roast a turkey this year. Haven't done one in about four years. I usually do a hen and/or ham. But I miss roast turkey. Just about everbody's frying them now or doing something different.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 26, 2011)

At Christmas Eve my wife needs her chicken and dumplings and New years I make french toast with her uncles Pannetone.I am not a big fan of either but go along with it.

I don't have any must haves that I can think of.


----------



## lutegirl (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanksgiving isn't the same without homemade mac and cheese for my husband (a southern boy) and stuffing and whole cranberry sauce for me. 

Christmas?  We are low key on that day when it comes to food, but if I don't make my homemade cinnamon rolls for the morning, I wouldn't hear the end of it.


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 26, 2011)

Homemade cinnamon rolls sound good right about now....

Welcome to DC lutegirl..


----------



## bakechef (Oct 26, 2011)

Roasted turkey!  

I just can't get into the frying thing.  My sister came for thanksgiving last year and brought a turkey and fryer.  I couldn't stand the thought of not having that roasted turkey smell in the house, so I baked a turkey breast to use for leftovers.  I also have to have pan gravy and you can't get that with a fried turkey!  

Praline Yams
Stuffing made with Bell's
HOMEMADE ROLLS
PIE!  Homemade


----------



## betterthanabox (Oct 26, 2011)

Lets see...
Stuffing, my mom makes the best ever! Then there is baked corn, cranberry sauce, mashed potatoes, gravy, turkey, My Salmon Pinwheels, relish tray, a veggies tray, a platter of spinach dip in a bread bowl with lots of bread for dipping. Then for dessert there is always at least 3 different kinds of pies, usually pumpkin, cherry, and apple, a cake, and chocolates.  That's the Thanksgiving I grew up with.

Since I have been married, I have been going to the inlaws. There thanksgiving is good too, but not like my Mom's.

Christmas, is extra special because it is my birthday. So we have a big party on christmas eve, and have all sorts of appys, and a big birthday cake for me.

The next day we have some of the leftover appys, a ham, mashed potatoes, dinner rolls, veggies, and what ever anyone else brings.

Last year, my whole family came to my house, we had a blast. We did a prime rib roast, ham, mashed potatoes, and a whole lot of sides. 

We really live for the holidays. It is the best time of the year, and my family are foodies, so it has to be big.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 26, 2011)

Christmas eve non-meat dishes
Christmas is usually eye round roast and burgundy gravy
New years eve and new years day is usually dips, salads and cold cuts


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 26, 2011)

Canadian Meat Pie for Christmas Eve.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 26, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> I've never heard of "turkey joints". I can't imagine any meat on them, lol.
> 
> I was thinking,  people are getting away from the "traditional turkey" around here. So I think I'm going to roast a turkey this year. Haven't done one in about four years. I usually do a hen and/or ham. But I miss roast turkey. Just about everbody's frying them now or doing something different.



Turkey joints are a kind of candy!

They have kind of a cult following in this area.

Google:  Nora's Turkey Joints and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 26, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> Turkey joints are a kind of candy!
> 
> They have kind of a cult following in this area.
> 
> Google: Nora's Turkey Joints and you will see what I am talking about.


 


Oooooh so it's candy.... I was wondering how the heck do ya eat a turkey joint... LOL.

They look tasty!!


----------

